# XM customer retention offering $3 subscriptions?



## luvdtv04

There was a caller to the Howard Stern show yesterday who claimed that XM's customer retention offered her a $3 monthly subscription rate just to stay when she threatened to cancel her subscription. Has anyone here tried this?


----------



## luvdtv04

A caller today said that he not only got the $3 monthly subscription rate from XM with a 1 year commitment, but that he also got a free receiver worth $150.


----------



## SamC

Now there is a group of people that clearly are great sources of information.


----------



## ibglowin

I am up for renewal as well and seriously considering dumping it (after close to two years). Since Dish added the Sirius channels I don't listen much to XM at all anymore. I have my SkyFi hooked up at work and listen to it M-F and in the car on my short 5 mile commute. With iPods and streaming "free" music on iTunes and other places I could easily take my $26 a month for 3 radios and buy quite a bit a music on iTunes and play it all back on an iPod. For that matter haas anyone else noticed that FM radio has shifted as of lately? They are starting to sound more and more like XM. Better playlist, Pop tag technology, yea they still have commercials but yesterday for the first time I heard Puddle of Mud's "She Hates Me". I have NEVER heard that song on my local station. They were like most of the other corporate stations playing 20 songs over and over and over. Competition is good.


----------



## luvdtv04

SamC said:


> Now there is a group of people that clearly are great sources of information.


Which is why I asked if anyone here could corroborate what was being said. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## ibglowin

OK here is some real world data.

My annual subscription was up on 3/4. I checked and they had already billed my CC $330 for the 3 radios and annual package. When I got a hold of a CSR and told them I wanted to cancel they asked the usual why. I replied cost hoping they might give me the $3 deal. 

I was offered at first a reduction on the main radio from the usual $145yr price back down to the old price of $119yr

When I politely declined I was offered 2 free months on top of that.

I politely declined and said they would have to do better than that to keep me active but that was it. He disconnected me and hoped I would return to XM soon.

So no $3mo and no free offer of a $150 radio.

Adios XM!


----------



## BrianSLA

Wasn't offered the $3 deal BUT I have received 2 mailings from XM to come back for half price.
I bought a new Honda Accord EX V6 in August 2005 and had XM for 3 months for the standard trial. After the trial I let it expire ... It isn't worth it to me to pay for radio except for Howard Stern. I am a Stern fan & so I did subscribe & pay $12 / month for Stern since Dec 2005. Anyway I have gotten 2 XM mailers for the half price deal. Still not worth it to me.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> but yesterday for the first time I heard Puddle of Mud's "She Hates Me". I have NEVER heard that song on my local station.


She Hates Me was over played here on our local rock station when it first came out, but my question, is why you would want to listen to that song on FM? Censorship, THE reason for not to listen to the *F*'d up *M*edium


----------



## ibglowin

Like I said, competition is good. XM and Sirius are shaking corporate radio up and they have them running scared. I am happy to hear something different for a change on these stations.

So it sounds like the $3 deal is actually only $3 off the monthly fee.

Wanna know something really weird.... I cancelled the service last Tuesday and they havn't deactivated any of my receivers still. Still pulling all channels in just fine.


----------



## CALLGUY36

luvdtv04 said:


> There was a caller to the Howard Stern show yesterday who claimed that XM's customer retention offered her a $3 monthly subscription rate just to stay when she threatened to cancel her subscription. Has anyone here tried this?


NO !!!! This is not true !!!!!!!!!!!! We are called save the sale . You will get an offer first you should pass on it . Then see what the next offer is . You should be nice most of the agents that you speak with are stressed . We give -- 0 -- to mean or rude people . Most of us that have been here for 2.75 yrs still make less than $ 9.00 per hr to be yelled at onthe phones and in the office . We just don't care to help you if you are rude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be kind to us and we will be kind to you . You can only call in 2 times with saves after that say you got a card in the mail and If we don't honer it you wish to leave xm for false adds if the reap will not budge ask for a boss and most times they will !!!:hurah: **** SITEL AND XM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxie6411

Got me all excited until I noted the date on the first post.


----------



## dmurphy

Ask for the "ZWINBACK" promo. I managed to get a year's worth of service on the XM radio preinstalled in my GM vehicle for $77....

Cool!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Or just pay the $12.95/month like the rest of the XM Nation.


----------



## paulman182

Steve Mehs said:


> She Hates Me was over played here on our local rock station when it first came out, but my question, is why you would want to listen to that song on FM? Censorship, THE reason for not to listen to the *F*'d up *M*edium


Sorry, censorship would require prior restraint against the station owner.

It is the station owner's choice to play the edited version, and the record company's decision to send stations edited versions.

It is the band's decision to stay with a record company that edits their work so that it will be played at all on broadcast radio.

I hope I have provided you with enough targets to keep you busy.


----------



## Steve Mehs

What choice? Play the edited version or get slapped with a huge fine. Not sure what you're getting at but the *F*ederal *C*ensorship *C*orporation has their wishy washy say on what the definition of obscenity is today, dinosaur radio stations are pretty much forced by them to play edited tracks, but I could careless as I haven't listened to that crap in 5+ years now.


----------



## dmurphy

Steve Mehs said:


> Or just pay the $12.95/month like the rest of the XM Nation.


The ZWINBACK promotion gave me the financial flexibility and incentive to purchase a 2nd XM receiver for my other vehicle.

I would not have done that without it - I would've left XM in our one vehicle where it's built-in and not bothered wiring up the other one.


----------



## Proc

I re-upped my subscription a month ago. They gave me the $77 for the year price as well.


----------



## Galaxie6411

I also used Zwinback and some other promo code for a car to get a 3rd receiver. For those that may not know always search promo codes on google to find out what is out there. I got the $77 and I got no activation fee and something else that I can't remember.


----------



## eric.starwars

I got the 3 month free trail in my new Hyundai and I love it. I am keeping it. I love the 80's so 80's on Eight is my favorite. All I can get on the radio here is CRAPPY top 40 pop.


----------

